# hikes in Utah



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

This would be under the catagory--Things to Do Next Year--

We recently got a 3 year old moose..excuse me..*big *alpine wether we would like to get ready for hiking and packing next year.

For those familiar with Utah, any suggestions on-
1. First hikes that would avoid the 'boy scout pack' areas? 
2.What is your favorite hike in Utah?

Thanks for replies!
Beth


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Which mountain range do you want to hike on? I cant even count all the great trails to hike on in Utah with goats.
Nate


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

why would you avoid the boy scout areas? They are some of the best areas.

unless your goat has a mean streak around people I would hesitate hiking around people. In fact it is a good way to educate people just by them seeing a goat pack.

Also some of these boy scout troops are using pack goats. 

There are so many places to pick for goats in utah just get out and have some fun!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Beth, 
What part of Utah do you live in. Anywhere in the state has great
trails, there are some remote, hardly used by most people trails in Tushar mt range to the south, We did a local 50miler scout hike in 2005 were out a week and didnt see / meet anyone on the trails we used, And the camping spots they use every 2 yrs, the fire pits none of them were disturbed by anyone. 
I rarely see people when I hike the goats, however when we do, they are amazed I have goats packing and usually get a photo op. lol

But I do live in Sevier Co. and most people dont hike alot, they like the atv trails which I avoid. However horses are usualy the trails we hike on.

For some reason the local scouts go hike the famous / tourist type locations in the state, so that leaves the local area's open to horse/goats... 

have fun going hiking,


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am in SLC and use all the trails on the edge of the city. Goats are allowed where dogs aren't in the watershed areas. So all of the trails in Big Cottonwood, Little Cottonwood, Mill Creek, Bell's Canyon etc are available.


----------

